# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  روز کنکور و گرفتن دفترچه عمومی!!

## Ellaa_A

سلام.شما در روز کنکور و گرفتن دفترچه عمومی چطور استرستونو پایین آوردید؟اصن اولش که کنکور شروع شد چیکار کردید؟؟؟ :Yahoo (3):

----------


## amindrs

> سلام.شما در روز کنکور و گرفتن دفترچه عمومی چطور استرستونو پایین آوردید؟اصن اولش که کنکور شروع شد چیکار کردید؟؟؟


هنوز زوده واسه این حرفا! ولی دوبار کنکوری که دادم سر جلسه دیگه استرس نداشتم! چون کارهایه مهم تری واسه انجام دادن داشتم...

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Tarannom76


سلام.شما در روز کنکور و گرفتن دفترچه عمومی چطور استرستونو پایین آوردید؟اصن اولش که کنکور شروع شد چیکار کردید؟؟؟


یادمه تو همین انجمن خوندم که نوشته بودن دفترچه رو آروم باز کنید تا استرس کم بشه 
من استرس نداشتم یا شاید هم الان حس میکنم نداشتم شبش قبلش استرس داشتم ولی سر جلسه فکر میکردم آزمون قلمچی دارم میدم باورم نمیشد سر جلسه کنکورم
بعد کنکور هم هر کی میپرسید میگفتم نمیدونم خانواده ام که فکر کردم خراب کردم ولی نتایج که اومد خوشحال شدن*

----------


## banafsheh

> سلام.شما در روز کنکور و گرفتن دفترچه عمومی چطور استرستونو پایین آوردید؟اصن اولش که کنکور شروع شد چیکار کردید؟؟؟


من 95 همین طوری رفتم چون پایه م قوی نبود خواستم 96 کنکور بدم،به خاطر همین هم استرس نداشتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maestro Arman

بعد از حل دو سه تا سوال ادبیات استرس میره پی کارش ...

من وقت نکردم حتی دو تا شکلاتم رو بخورم فقط آب خوردم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amin firoozniya

ياد خدا نفس عميق فكر كردن به تلاشي كه در طول سال كردي....مي تونه به رفع استرس كمك كنه.البته تا 30 دقيقه اول اين مراقبا پدرت رو در ميارن يه بار مطابقت عكس يه بار اثر انگشت روي پاسخبرگ...ولي من توصيه مي كنم واسه افزايش روحيه و از بين بردن استرس در دروس عمومي از درسي شروع كنيد كه مسلط تر هستيد و در آزموناي آزمايشي بيشترين درصد رو داشتين.هيچ اجباري نيست حتما از ادبيات شروع كنيد.

----------


## Ultra

تقربا میشه گفت زندگی شما به همین چهار ساعت وابسته است
سر کنکور فکر شما جایی جز کنکور نیست
البته اگر درس خونده باشید

نگران نباشید
الان وقت این صحبت ها نیست
الان وقت درس خوندنه

----------


## mahsa77

> تقربا میشه گفت زندگی شما به همین چهار ساعت وابسته است
> سر کنکور فکر شما جایی جز کنکور نیست
> البته اگر درس خونده باشید
> 
> نگران نباشید
> الان وقت این صحبت ها نیست
> الان وقت درس خوندنه


همین جمله ی اول شما خودش استرس زا هست :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Ultra

> همین جمله ی اول شما خودش استرس زا هست


بله
ولی چون اهمیت زیادی داره اون لحظه تمام فکرت روی خوب دادن کنکور هست
اصن فرصت استرس رو پیدا نمیکنی که تمرکزتو از دست بدی

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> سلام.شما در روز کنکور و گرفتن دفترچه عمومی چطور استرستونو پایین آوردید؟اصن اولش که کنکور شروع شد چیکار کردید؟؟؟


هنوز برای این حرفا زوده هدف تاپیک به حاشیه بردن بچه هاس

----------


## H03ein

فازت چیه عمو! شما از کنکور میترسین، مار جلوتون بندازن چیکار میکنین!

به خدا من وقتی عمومی زمانش تموم شد، آجیل آوردم، داشتم ده دقیقه آجیل میخوردم. ده دقیقه دفترچه اختصاصی توی پلاستیک روی زمین بود.

فک کن تا این حد

----------


## vahyd

> سلام.شما در روز کنکور و گرفتن دفترچه عمومی چطور استرستونو پایین آوردید؟اصن اولش که کنکور شروع شد چیکار کردید؟؟؟


اصلا نباید استرس بدی به خودت ، قبل از آزمون داشتم آهنگ میخوندم واس خودم قبل ترشم که با بچه ها دورهم بودیم جک میگفتیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> فازت چیه عمو! شما از کنکور میترسین، مار جلوتون بندازن چیکار میکنین!
> 
> به خدا من وقتی عمومی زمانش تموم شد، آجیل آوردم، داشتم ده دقیقه آجیل میخوردم. ده دقیقه دفترچه اختصاصی توی پلاستیک روی زمین بود.
> 
> فک کن تا این حد


شما بحثت فرق میکنه,به گفته خودت هیچی نخونده بودی پشیمون هم نیستی,میخواستی استرس داشته باشی؟؟
ر.ا=اتوماتیک استرس رفع میشه,شک نکن

----------


## parisammd

استرس بیشتر برای قبلشه من که وشالای ریاضیا رو دیدم بعدش کلا اروم بودم راحت خوابیدم صبحشم با بچه ها گفتیم خندیدیم و با یه نفس عمیق عمومیا رو شروع کردم اما امان از وقتی رسیدم خونه اون موقع شروع شد تا الان.....

----------


## parisammd

وای چه با مزه جدی؟؟

----------


## Afsane-IN

من استرس نداشتم تو عمومی و قبلش
اما وقتی دفترچه اختصاصی رو دادن دستم شرو کرد لرزیدن و اونجا بود که گند زدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mojgan*M

منم از خونه خواستم برم تا وقتی که جامو پیدا کردم استرس داشتم
 ک تو محوطه دانشگاه بیشتر شد  :Y (572):  انقدم لفتش دادن ک دیگه استرسی در کار نبود موقه برگه پخش کردن
عادی شد واسم 
با اینکه اونجور که میخواستم نشد ولی روز خوبی بود  :Y (405):

----------


## kemoonly

سلام 
 من کل نگرانیم باز کردن دفترچه بود . چون 94 بدجور باز کردم پاسخنامم پاره شد ولی شکر خدا مسوول ازمون گفت اشکالی نداره جاهای مهمش اسیب ندیده . امسال هم خیلی رو این قضیه فکری و استرسی شده بودم اما وقتی که اروم دفترچه رو باز کردم کل استرسم خابید و اروم و راحت ج دادم . اختصاصی استرسی نداشتم در حد سواد خودم ج دادم

----------


## fatimaaas

قبل آزمون ممکنه استرس داشته باشی اما همین که دفترچه رو باز میکنی به کل فراموش میشه. واسه من اینطوری بود.

----------


## z.m.b

بابا قبل كنكور همش جو الكي ميدن....منم فكر ميكردم حالا چه خبره ولي واقعا اون روز اكثر بچه ها ارومن انگار هيچ كي باورش نشده كه اومده كنكور بده...استرس رو وقتي ميگيري كه خدايي نكرده اتفاق بدي برات بيوفته مثلا من خودم  دقيقا زير كولربودم حالا سرماش رو بزاري كنار يه طوفاني بود واسه خودش به بدختي ميزدم صفحه ي بعد همين خيلي اعصابم رو خورد ميكرد سر عمومي تمركز نداشتم ولي سر اختصاصي خودمو جمع و جور كردم...درضمن اين جور سوالا مال يكي دو روز قبل كنكوره....الان بشين درست رو بخون عزيزم كه اگه اين جاي كار بلنگه تو بهشتم كنكور بدي استرس ميگيري....

----------


## kemoonly

> بابا قبل كنكور همش جو الكي ميدن....منم فكر ميكردم حالا چه خبره ولي واقعا اون روز اكثر بچه ها ارومن انگار هيچ كي باورش نشده كه اومده كنكور بده...استرس رو وقتي ميگيري كه خدايي نكرده اتفاق بدي برات بيوفته مثلا من خودم  دقيقا زير كولربودم حالا سرماش رو بزاري كنار يه طوفاني بود واسه خودش به بدختي ميزدم صفحه ي بعد همين خيلي اعصابم رو خورد ميكرد سر عمومي تمركز نداشتم ولي سر اختصاصي خودمو جمع و جور كردم...درضمن اين جور سوالا مال يكي دو روز قبل كنكوره....الان بشين درست رو بخون عزيزم كه اگه اين جاي كار بلنگه تو بهشتم كنكور بدي استرس ميگيري....



 :Yahoo (23):   :Yahoo (23):  
درضمن اين جور سوالا مال يكي دو روز قبل كنكوره....الان بشين درست رو بخون عزيزم كه اگه اين جاي كار بلنگه تو بهشتم كنكور بدي استرس ميگيري...

----------


## mahsa77

> بله
> ولی چون اهمیت زیادی داره اون لحظه تمام فکرت روی خوب دادن کنکور هست
> اصن فرصت استرس رو پیدا نمیکنی که تمرکزتو از دست بدی


انشاله همین طور باشه که میگین
ولی به نظر من شاید برای عمومیا اینطور باشه ولی برای اختصاصیا وقتی حل نشه..... :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (110):

----------

